# Akios 656 Tourno MM3,used



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a lightly used Akios 656 Tourno MM3 available. Reel functions 100%, but does have a few nicks / scraps. Pictures are of the reel in it's current condition. Box, paperwork, extra bearings, oil all included as shown. Asking $250 shipped or Local pick up available in Virginia Beach.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok. I will do one price drop to $225 shipped, before I remove. Thanks.


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Please remove this item and close thread do to lack of interest. Thanks.


----------

